# Regiment as a 35P/N



## SpaceshipDoorGunner (Dec 10, 2015)

Up front I know I'm not going to get detailed answers to my questions and concerns and this isn't the correct medium for such things but here goes...

My first question; Are there any current or former OST members lingering around the forums here? 

Secondly; Can anyone offer insight, however vague, into life at Regiment as a 35P/N? Is it all windowless rooms for day to day life without much variation, or are you getting outside and getting "at it" regularly? (field time)

My last question/concern.. How is the optempo? I read the previous thread discussing the future of Regiment, and I hope this isn't beating an already dead horse but.. Is the ratio of training to deployment equal or has there been/is there now a steady decline in deployments as opposed to training? Basically; Is Regiment still deploying a lot? Seems like a dumb question, but we are drawing down. 

Finally; I understand that these are concerns that go past the 25M goal of being selected to join this organization, but they are important factors to me. Again, I know this isn't the correct medium for details but can anyone here help me out with a POC or someone I can get in touch with? Thank you in advance for any and all feedback.


----------



## Brill (Dec 10, 2015)

SpaceshipDoorGunner said:


> can anyone here help me out with a POC or someone I can get in touch with? Thank you in advance for any and all feedback.



Oh damn...um...yeah, about that.  I still owe you something.:-"


----------



## SpaceshipDoorGunner (Dec 11, 2015)

It's all good. I got (some) time.  Hopefully I'm just casting a larger net here.


----------



## Brill (Dec 14, 2015)

I have a POC...and left it on my desk.


----------



## x SF med (Dec 14, 2015)

lindy said:


> I have a POC...and left it on my desk.



And you wonder why we make fun of SOT-A's?


----------



## SpaceshipDoorGunner (Dec 14, 2015)

"I MacGyver'd this bad ass Yagi antenna. This thing is gonna be clutch." 
"Awesome, man. You got it?" 
".....F**k I left it back at the compound." :wall: 

...Wait is there a trend here?


----------



## x SF med (Dec 14, 2015)

SpaceshipDoorGunner said:


> "I MacGyver'd this bad ass Yagi antenna. This thing is gonna be clutch."
> "Awesome, man. You got it?"
> ".....F**k I left it back at the compound." :wall:
> 
> ...Wait is there a trend here?



see post number 5 in this thread


----------



## Brill (Dec 17, 2015)

PM'd...finally.


----------



## x SF med (Dec 18, 2015)

lindy said:


> PM'd...finally.


...timely collection, analysis and dissemination, my ass....


----------

